# Where to live in Reading or Surrounding Areas?



## chazutx (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello all, I have a potential job transfer with my company that's headquartered in Reading. I'm looking for nice area's to live with a 2yr old child as well so schools would come into play and raising a family? Any suggestions on nice family-oriented areas in or within commuting distance to Reading?

Also I presume the cost of living is about the same in or around Reading as it might be in London or a bit cheaper?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This may help you with your choice, just put the name of the street post code or place name and you will be provided with the statistics,

Hepa

Police.uk - Local crime and policing information for England and Wales


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Housing might be a little cheaper in Reading, but it is a reasonable to commute London so don't expect a huge discount. Here are some property websites:

Primelocation: Homes & Houses For Sale, Estate Agents, Property Search
UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent
FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices

And here is a website which should help you evalute individual neighborhoods:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet


----------



## chazutx (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any specific areas they would recommend for raising a family with good schools around the Reading area or within 30min commute?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

chazutx said:


> Does anyone have any specific areas they would recommend for raising a family with good schools around the Reading area or within 30min commute?


The year I lived in the UK, I was in Earley, a town just adjacent to Reading. It has been a long time - but a recent cruise of the area on Google Earth shows that Earley has added considerable housing stock and still looks to be quite pleasant (as it was when I was there). 

Can't tell you anything about the schools, though. 

There's also "Lower Earley" which I gather is a separate town. Or Woodley, which is where I still have my bank account.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> The year I lived in the UK, I was in Earley, a town just adjacent to Reading. It has been a long time - but a recent cruise of the area on Google Earth shows that Earley has added considerable housing stock and still looks to be quite pleasant (as it was when I was there).
> 
> Can't tell you anything about the schools, though.
> 
> ...


Earley is a very pleasant town and has excellent schools. A friend lived in Earley until recently. It's a popular dormitory town for Reading, and London.


----------

